# Manti archery elk



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Took a good friend down to the Manti this week...he had never big game hunted nor even shot a bow.... He scored this 6x6!!! I called him in 33yds & bam! He ran 36yds!!!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

A fine bull--congrats! I think I have seen your friend before on the chukar hills and at the banquet, does he run shorthairs and field trials some? I can't remember his name, I will have to ask my hunting buddy that knows him if it's the same guy


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, & Chris Perkins is his name


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Chris is my chukar hunting buddy!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome tell him Congrats!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pm sent Airborne


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

This is his first big game? Can't beat that with a stick! He's probably hooked now..... 
Nice job!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Now that's the way to break into big game hunting! Awesome.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yup! His first time big game hunting! 
--We was in Bulls all 6 days we were down there, just couldn't quite close the deal till this one. The Bulls were bugling good. He had quite the first time experience!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice! That's one heck of a first animal!! I hope to find a decent Manti bull on the ML in a week and a half. We went down over the weekend and were only able to scout one morning but didn't see anything. But I will have 4 full days before the hunt opens to find one.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Utahgolf--PM me & I'll tell ya where we saw plenty of bulls


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

That'll ruin him for life.


----------

